# Peschiera del Garda



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I thought I would write a few lines about this little town.

For anyone staying on the Lake, it goes without saying there are hundreds of campistes.

I have found that whilst staying at Peschiera, this has to be one of the "best" locations in terms of "doing other things".

There are boats to other towns on the lake and whilst the timetable is "thin" at present due to being off season, I am hoping to use the catamaran tomorrow to go to Riva. Ferry times and prices can be found at www.navigazionelaghi.it

Buses run to Verona, Brescia, Mantova and various local towns. Most buses are operated by Arriva - www.arriva.co.uk and you can follow links on that webaite to Italian time tables.

The train station is within walking distance of the town centre and trains run to Verona, Vecenza, Venice and Milan. Look at www.trenitalia.com for times and prices.

There is a Penny Market supermarket (similar to a Lidl) within walking distance and there are various local shops in the town.

In the past, I have stayed at Toscalano Maderno and also Moniga del Garda. Whilst it was possible to visit other resorts around the lake, it was a bit more complicated and often a change of bus was necessary.

Just a few thoughts for anyone contemplating a visit.

I have also added my comments to the pre existing review of this campsite - see the database. The campsite web address is www.campingbutterfly.it

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Russell,
Sounds like a place for us.
We like to site the m/h and use local transport. Never been to the Ialian Lakes before and are planning to go in July this year
Makes the holiday more interesting, after all its a long way to get there, and don`t need to drive about for two weeks do we.
Checked your route posts with interest.
Will we need to pre book for first two weeks in July?

Thanks 
Dave P


----------



## Mainplus (Mar 6, 2008)

*Looks like a good stop for us too*

We are heading down to Greece and it looks like just the place to do a bit of exploring from on the way.

We will be there in May so same question as the other Dave P, will we need to book?

Dave P (the other one)


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Russell

Sounds like you have found a good 'un. I would seem to be perfect for our visit in June

Only 6 days until we are off........I'm starting to panic now :roll: :roll: 

EDIT:- Just read the review and followed the links. Thanks very much Russell, we are looking forward to spending the week there with our daughters. I don't expect they are going to be much use in transoprting water though....too much risk of breaking a nail :roll: :roll: 

Doug


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Booking sites*

Hi

The Italian high season generally starts round about the 7th July and runs to about the 25th August. I personally would book in advance.

There is also a motorhome stop over at Peschiera - but 15 euro per night.

The only fault I can give this site is the shortage of taps. Most other sites I have stayed on have had taps dotted all over the place, but here there is only one tap area! At the end of the day though there is always a compromise somewhere. And the tap is only 30 yards away.......I am so used to fully serviced pitched I am getting lazy.

Other sites in Peschiera D/G can be found on www.gardalake.it

The closest sites to the station, as far as I am aware are this one - (Camping Butterfly), then Camping Del Garda and also Camping dell'Ouvo.

Russell


----------

